# chick may not make it



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i advised my uncle not to let his tiels double clutch but he did anyway so the oldest one is 1 week old he called my with a concern he took a picture of the chick i noticed 2 bad things one the crop is way to full and 2 the crop has a hole in it i called my breeder told her what i saw then i sent her the pic she sugested my uncle get his emergency brooder kit out so i went over we set it up on the advise of my breeder i told him not to feed the chick we went to prayer meeting we even prayed for the chick he sent me another pic this morning looks alot better i went over the hole in the crop has scarred over i was just talking to my uncle he just fed the chick and up to now it is still doing ok here is the pics of the chick lastnight and the second pic is this morning


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

ow wow, I hope the baby makes it 


kinda off topic, but have you ever noticed you can see their lil intestines? 

the 1st time I noticed that i could see them was when my b/f was out of town for the weekend, and I was banding a couple of my baby budgies - and I noticed it moving when it moved - kinda grossed me out - but they all looked like that so i knew it was normal


----------



## ally with fids (Aug 28, 2007)

to me something kinda looks off with the chick other then the crop issues. might just be me tho


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

How is the chick doing today? I agree...things don't look right..


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the chic is doing good i went over and the crop was empty so i gave my uncle a lesson in proper hand feeding


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor little chick  I hope he makes it. It only took one day for the hole to close, that was fast. I would keep an eye out for infection. I would also call an avian vet to see what they say even though he is doing well right now.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Is your uncle keeping the baby in the brooder now? I was wondering if the baby's crop had slowed down digesting. When they are that young they need to be warmer than older chicks that have begun to feather. Are there older ones too?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Ugh. I feel for this chick, I hope it makes it through this all. 

If he/she is strong it'll fight it, but hope that happens soon though!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok just to update you all i was watching my uncle try and feed it and his hands were just shaking so we came to an agreement for the welfare of the chick it is home with me and is at 4 hours feedings a 2 cc the crop does empty all the way wich means no left over food at all wich is good eyes are open and the crown pin feathers are just starting to come out


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Im really happy for you things are looking up im sure we will all be keeping our fingers crossed and hope things turn out ok


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

the chick is up to 2 cc from 1.5 cc when i go to feed it it opens it mouth right up


----------



## grannybird (Jun 16, 2008)

So happy to hear that. Keep praying..


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok the weight of the 1st chick is 42.52 grams and is 12 days old
http://www.cockatiel.org/tips/weights.html


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like you are doing all the right things and the chicks are thriving! How lucky for them and your uncle that you were there to help.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

my uncle said he is not going to breed this pair again first clutch dad was a plucker second time this


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok weighed the chick today and mirac0le is 45.52 grams so she is right on track acording to weight wise


----------

